# Tools made in China



## Bazooka-Joe

does it bother you to buy Chinese







made drywall tools?

As we know he have one North American company that makes them in house...

Comments ?


----------



## keke

Can you still buy something that's not made in China ( parts or the final product)?????


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Columbia cuts em in house


----------



## keke

with parts and material made in China


----------



## JustMe

keke said:


> with parts and material made in China


"Columbia’s taping tools out sell the competition, not because we are less expensive, but because our tools are built strong using superior components laid out in a superior design. The origins of our components are from North American Aluminum and Steel Mills as well as other local manufactures in the cable, blade, spring and rubber industries. Our product origin is over 90% in-house or North American made."

http://www.columbiatools.com/why-columbia-taping-tools/quality-columbia-taping-tools.html


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

JustMe said:


> "Columbia’s taping tools out sell the competition, not because we are less expensive, but because our tools are built strong using superior components laid out in a superior design. The origins of our components are from North American Aluminum and Steel Mills as well as other local manufactures in the cable, blade, spring and rubber industries. Our product origin is over 90% in-house or North American made."
> 
> http://www.columbiatools.com/why-columbia-taping-tools/quality-columbia-taping-tools.html


There mud tube and flushers kick ass.


----------



## keke

JustMe said:


> "Columbia’s taping tools out sell the competition, not because we are less expensive, but because our tools are built strong using superior components laid out in a superior design. The origins of our components are from North American Aluminum and Steel Mills as well as other local manufactures in the cable, blade, spring and rubber industries. Our product origin is over 90% in-house or North American made."
> 
> http://www.columbiatools.com/why-columbia-taping-tools/quality-columbia-taping-tools.html



SO you state 90% in house or North-American made....What about the other 10%?


----------



## JustMe

keke said:


> SO you state 90% in house or North-American made....What about the other 10%?


COLUMBIA states it, whose website I quoted, and they say it's OVER 90%. How much over, and if that applies to all their tools or is an averaged out %, Aaron might have an answer for that, if he reads this and he'd care to share. The less than 10% would likely be things it doesn't make sense enough for them to try making or finding a North American manufacturer for - like maybe certain springs, screws.


----------



## moore

This ain't 1955 Joe!


I wish It were ! But It's not!


----------



## tomg

It's probably not as bad as you might suspect Joe. We run at 85 - 90% local content (AUS) and 4-7% from USA. Blue Line would be a very high USA content.


----------



## gazman

Whatch out Tom, Joe wont like that 85-90% Aussie content.we aer foreigners.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> This ain't 1955 Joe!
> 
> 
> I wish It were ! But It's not!


 
really moe my five five belair is out dated maybe I auta give it to you

found a five five calendar in my garage attic last summer ya aint getting it moe no way jose, not even for a months worth of tacos you sell on the job site, aint gonna happen maybe one of gazzmans !955 kaula auto tapers ya can have


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

tomg said:


> It's probably not as bad as you might suspect Joe. We run at 85 - 90% local content (AUS) and 4-7% from USA. Blue Line would be a very high USA content.


but you market tools using country names blueline USA? but made down unda? or premier for Canadian? nothing to do with Canada just Canadian name?
so shoot us off a vid of your tools made down unda in your downunda factory, I have friends if asia and can see the ease of a product made there, I myself am not heartless to bring an item from there to here, nevermind another country we are not in a trade agreement with, see I consider it Treason:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> This ain't 1955 Joe!
> 
> 
> I wish It were ! But It's not!


Oh Moe think Gazman is trying to have a game of snakes and ladders with us , so when he is on the move slip him a hotsauce taco







, ladders give, snakes Take

that's why you gotta stay alert cause everyday gazman is out to put in a lil work, mayyyy even come floating in as a Mexican


----------



## cazna

Tapepro made in Australia, Blueline made in USA Joe

Someday I might understand your posts, But not today, And prob not tomorrow either :wallbash:


----------



## gazman

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Oh Moe think Gazman is trying to have a game of snakes and ladders with us , so when he is on the move slip him a hotsauce taco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ladders give, snakes Take
> 
> that's why you gotta stay alert cause everyday gazman is out to put in a lil work, mayyyy even come floating in as a Mexican


What the hell are you drinking Joe? Sounds to me like you are a sandwich short of a picnic.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Lol! Gaz dressed like a mexican, sneaking across the border whith a bag of tools. Only to buy tacos from moe. Thats funny.


----------



## MrWillys

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Lol! Gaz dressed like a mexican, sneaking across the border whith a bag of tools. Only to buy tacos from moe. Thats funny.


 He might just get away with it. When I was teaching apprenticeship I had a kid in my class with red hair and green eyes that spoke perfect Spanish. I think his heritage goes back to here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Patrick's_Battalion


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

That would not surprize me.


----------



## thefinisher

Many of the hispanics that work for us look just like a white guy :yes:. Cant tell until they start talking


----------



## DiasDePlaya

I'm 6'3", blue eyes, and I'm Chilean, my name is Jose Espinosa, Spanish origin, but with hundreds of years in Chile. I think you are a bit biased.


----------



## MrWillys

DiasDePlaya said:


> I'm 6'3", blue eyes, and I'm Chilean, my name is Jose Espinosa, Spanish origin, but with hundreds of years in Chile. I think you are a bit biased.


No real bias, but rather the discussion had turned to Protestant persecution of Irish Catholics that fought against the US in the Spanish American war. There is a perceived bias against illegal aliens, but not legal. I'm actually a huge fan of the Latino culture and their love of family. Did I mention Tequila? Went to my first Quinceanera this year and was very impressed.

However, most here will agree that illegal immigration into the US has driven down wages and kept prices from rising. The Latino gets the greatest share of the blame, because they are the largest group. We also have other races coming in from all over the world. It would be slightly different than the difference in your country between the Spanish immigrants and indigenous people.

Also, while Chinese manufacturing first started as low quality it is getting better. In the 60's when Japan was sending stuff here they had quality issues, and if you ever find a good Fiat let me know.

Guys, his username means Days of the Beach.


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> really moe my five five belair is out dated maybe I auta give it to you


Do you really have A 1955 Chevy Bel Air ???? 


How many tacos would you take for it??


----------



## DiasDePlaya

MrWillys said:


> Also, while Chinese manufacturing first started as low quality it is getting better. In the 60's when Japan was sending stuff here they had quality issues, and if you ever find a good Fiat let me know.
> 
> Guys, his username means Days of the Beach.


Yes! The Chinese quality is every day better, as Japanese in the 70's. I'm very happy with my Chinese stilts. I can work 10' height with its.


----------



## JustMe

MrWillys said:


> Also, while Chinese manufacturing first started as low quality it is getting better.


One reason for that, I believe, is that the Chinese mindset of 'mass manufacturing for prosperity' is moving to include 'product branding for prosperity' - creating better quality products they can develop their own brand names around, that will compete on the world market with already well established brand names. For one example on that mindset shift, read the write-up here on Deng Delong, and how market positioning strategy is being introduced into their top universities: http://www.troutandpartners.com/trout-partners-team.asp?F=Deng&L=Delong


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

JustMe said:


> COLUMBIA states it, whose website I quoted, and they say it's OVER 90%. How much over, and if that applies to all their tools or is an averaged out %, Aaron might have an answer for that, if he reads this and he'd care to share. The less than 10% would likely be things it doesn't make sense enough for them to try making or finding a North American manufacturer for - like maybe certain springs, screws.


It would be more of an average that we base it on . As a whole each product would be over %90 but some may be %99 some may be 92% so we thought it would be easier to just say %90. The only items on the tools that are not completely sourced and manufactured here in Canada/US are our all of the fasteners that we don't make ourselves and some springs which are made in Canada but potentially sourced from elsewhere. When we order our metals we have a guarantee on all of them that they are North American product. I am not here to put down other products, we are just proud of the way we produce our products. I know if I have a choice when buying something and the price is not that different I choose based on the country of origin.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Tapepro made in Australia, Blueline made in USA Joe
> 
> Someday I might understand your posts, But not today, And prob not tomorrow either :wallbash:


you see its all about an imported tool that is a copy of an American product sold back to north americans, North American free Trade applies here, uncle Sam and Canada have shaken hands, now you blokes can burn over that, glide and swerve but hey ya caint fool me with your badgering
(wolverine is American, Badger is Canadian, Dingo is......)


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> It would be more of an average that we base it on . As a whole each product would be over %90 but some may be %99 some may be 92% so we thought it would be easier to just say %90. The only items on the tools that are not completely sourced and manufactured here in Canada/US are our all of the fasteners that we don't make ourselves and some springs which are made in Canada but potentially sourced from elsewhere. When we order our metals we have a guarantee on all of them that they are North American product. I am not here to put down other products, we are just proud of the way we produce our products. I know if I have a choice when buying something and the price is not that different I choose based on the country of origin.


Thanks for your comment and thank you for the great service you have provided me when needed instruction on parts for repair, also have to say when you said five year warranty it stood, now unfortunately I have another tool of another company who stated after a glide and swerve we only have a 1 year warranty


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> What the hell are you drinking Joe? Sounds to me like you are a sandwich short of a picnic.


More like short of an import tool short of an Aussie


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Do you really have A 1955 Chevy Bel Air ????
> 
> 
> How many tacos would you take for it??


slip Gaz a hotsauce taco when he comes up the ladder then we will talk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

MrWillys said:


> He might just get away with it. When I was teaching apprenticeship I had a kid in my class with red hair and green eyes that spoke perfect Spanish. I think his heritage goes back to here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Patrick's_Battalion


maybe Gaz and caz make sneak over the border dressed esay style to get an apprenticeship of north american university of Mud


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> slip Gaz a hotsauce taco when he comes up the ladder then we will talk


I'll send Gaz my wife ...My first born ..and my left nut . For that 55 !! :yes:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zeo3Hdo4Q18


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

So while the topic is stated, just curious

Joe from Trim Tex where are your products from...


----------



## jswain

Bazooka-Joe said:


> you see its all about an imported tool that is a copy of an American product sold back to north americans, North American free Trade applies here, uncle Sam and Canada have shaken hands, now you blokes can burn over that, glide and swerve but hey ya caint fool me with your badgering
> (wolverine is American, Badger is Canadian, Dingo is......)


Hey Joe isn't Hugh Jackman Australian?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

jswain said:


> Hey Joe isn't Hugh Jackman Australian?


don t think I care to Glorifying actors

Ya can take him back if ya want


----------



## gazman

That is one sweet Chevy Rick. There should be some nice cars here this weekend, there is a fifties festival in town. A lot of classics come out to play.


----------



## nodnarb

I want to make a point a lot of people seem to be overlooking. It isnt the chinese manufacturers at fault for pumping out shoddy products... its the people contracting them. People who outsource to china ask for the cheapest most "cost effective" product. It is THEM who throw their quality out the window. China makes a LOT of top notch quality stuff (think norinco ect) but thats not what people outsource to them for.. 

Norinco has produced high quality firearms and steel for years, polytech too. People covet norinco AK's and 1911's for their high quality steel and impeccable machining. 

To blame china for a manufacturers greed and lack of quality control is ridiculous. That said most chinese stuff IS junk. I bought a "bostich" rip claw hammer recently I believe to be made in china, ill be taking them up on their 100 year warranty (and getting my $ back..) after only 9 months. Damn thing is mushroomed like no other. Steel pins took a chunk of my claws too. To me this didnt indicate "china sucks" but rather stanley doesnt care WHAT they put their name on and I should reconsider buying their products.


----------



## JustMe

nodnarb said:


> I want to make a point a lot of people seem to be overlooking. It isnt the chinese manufacturers at fault for pumping out shoddy products... its the people contracting them. People who outsource to china ask for the cheapest most "cost effective" product. It is THEM who throw their quality out the window. China makes a LOT of top notch quality stuff (think norinco ect) but thats not what people outsource to them for..
> 
> Norinco has produced high quality firearms and steel for years, polytech too. People covet norinco AK's and 1911's for their high quality steel and impeccable machining.
> 
> To blame china for a manufacturers greed and lack of quality control is ridiculous. That said most chinese stuff IS junk. I bought a "bostich" rip claw hammer recently I believe to be made in china, ill be taking them up on their 100 year warranty (and getting my $ back..) after only 9 months. Damn thing is mushroomed like no other. Steel pins took a chunk of my claws too. To me this didnt indicate "china sucks" but rather stanley doesnt care WHAT they put their name on and I should reconsider buying their products.



I don't know how true what you're saying is, in all instances. I was reading an article awhile ago in which was expressed the frustration brand name companies can often have with their Chinese suppliers - them trying to keep the suppliers from getting too 'creative' in corner cutting. Latest one I've heard about:

http://globalnews.ca/news/1594273/h...in-chinese-made-floors-sold-in-north-america/


----------



## VANMAN

DiasDePlaya said:


> I'm 6'3", blue eyes, and I'm Chilean, my name is Jose Espinosa, Spanish origin, but with hundreds of years in Chile. I think you are a bit biased.


Holly how old r u?
If u've had hundreds of years in Chile:jester:


----------



## DiasDePlaya

VANMAN said:


> Holly how old r u?
> If u've had hundreds of years in Chile:jester:


500 years old! :yes: 

Sorry, but my English is very basic. I know that you understanded me.


----------



## nodnarb

JustMe said:


> I don't know how true what you're saying is, in all instances. I was reading an article awhile ago in which was expressed the frustration brand name companies can often have with their Chinese suppliers - them trying to keep the suppliers from getting too 'creative' in corner cutting. Latest one I've heard about:
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/1594273/h...in-chinese-made-floors-sold-in-north-america/


Then why do they buy it, put their name on it and sell it? They ask for cheaper costs and get a cheaper product. 

I feel them complaining about THEIR chinese suppliers is just a them passing the buck to china instead of addressing their own quality control issues.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

nodnarb said:


> I want to make a point a lot of people seem to be overlooking. It isnt the chinese manufacturers at fault for pumping out shoddy products... its the people contracting them. People who outsource to china ask for the cheapest most "cost effective" product. It is THEM who throw their quality out the window. China makes a LOT of top notch quality stuff (think norinco ect) but thats not what people outsource to them for..
> 
> Norinco has produced high quality firearms and steel for years, polytech too. People covet norinco AK's and 1911's for their high quality steel and impeccable machining.
> 
> To blame china for a manufacturers greed and lack of quality control is ridiculous. That said most chinese stuff IS junk. I bought a "bostich" rip claw hammer recently I believe to be made in china, ill be taking them up on their 100 year warranty (and getting my $ back..) after only 9 months. Damn thing is mushroomed like no other. Steel pins took a chunk of my claws too. To me this didnt indicate "china sucks" but rather stanley doesnt care WHAT they put their name on and I should reconsider buying their products.



actually that was not the intention of the post at all, thanks though for your input, the idea of purchasing a product made chinese is a blow to the north American economy, nevermind drywall tools were invented in USA


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

nodnarb said:


> Then why do they buy it, put their name on it and sell it? They ask for cheaper costs and get a cheaper product.
> 
> I feel them complaining about THEIR chinese suppliers is just a them passing the buck to china instead of addressing their own quality control issues.


passing the buck, sheeeeet could not of said it better


----------



## JustMe

nodnarb said:


> Then why do they buy it, put their name on it and sell it? They ask for cheaper costs and get a cheaper product.
> 
> I feel them complaining about THEIR chinese suppliers is just a them passing the buck to china instead of addressing their own quality control issues.


I can't find the article right now, but one thing I remember from it is that some importers were claiming to be stuck between a rock and a hard place when thinking to drop some Chinese manufacturers for delivering less than agreed on quality.

With your opening statement of "I want to make a point a lot of people seem to be overlooking. It isnt the chinese manufacturers at fault for pumping out shoddy products... its the people contracting them. People who outsource to china ask for the cheapest most "cost effective" product. It is THEM who throw their quality out the window", you're broad brushing and white washing the issue, seeming to put blame on all importers and none on Chinese manufacturers. I won't argue that there isn't quality problems resulting from some name brands themselves - which is why I'd qualified what I said previously with the comment "in all instances" - but I don't agree that all name brands are at fault, or are totally at fault, for lower quality in Chinese products. Quality problems are also something the Chinese sometimes knowingly add to. Eg. Chinese factories have been known to say they manufacture according to such as ISO standards, but some don't, instead trying to mislead importers. One article that mentions such: http://www.slideshare.net/c341004/t...rers-visitors-must-recognize-at-factory-tours

Maybe manufacturers/suppliers here on the forum could add a few things more about this, if they'd care to. They probably are more knowledgeable about such goings on than the rest of us.


----------



## moore

1/3rd of the truck you drive Bazooka Joe was assembled in Mexico . And most of the parts are from China . You can't fight this brother!!!

I know a [now G/C] That had a good career with Carrier.Elec engineer High pay!!
Till Carrier moved there plants to Mexico ..He could have stayed ,but would've had to travel back and forth ..Lot's of other headaches too.. He quit !


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> 1/3rd of the truck you drive Bazooka Joe was assembled in Mexico . And most of the parts are from China . *You can't fight this brother!!!*


Not so sure on that, moore, in the near future. From http://3dprint.com/15649/local-motors-cars-boats-3d-print/ :

"Local Motors is very serious about their business plan. They don’t intend to just sell a couple 3D printed cars per month. They already have three microfactories set up in Phoeniz, AZ, Las Vegas, NV, and Knoxville, TN, with ambitious goals of opening up 50 microfactories within the next 5 years, and 100 over the next 10 years, all around the globe. In the immediate future, both Berlin, Germany, and Crystal City, VI (Washington D.C. suburb) will be seeing microfactories going up. Even more surprising is the fact that they may be printing more than just cars within these microfactories."


Add to such as that things such as this - http://www.gizmag.com/beyond-3d-printers-home-electronics-factory-squink-botfactory/34371/ - and I think places like North America are going to see a lot of mfg. for their local markets 'coming home'.


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> Not so sure on that, moore, in the near future. From http://3dprint.com/15649/local-motors-cars-boats-3d-print/ :
> 
> "Local Motors is very serious about their business plan. They don’t intend to just sell a couple 3D printed cars per month. They already have three microfactories set up in Phoeniz, AZ, Las Vegas, NV, and Knoxville, TN, with ambitious goals of opening up 50 microfactories within the next 5 years, and 100 over the next 10 years, all around the globe. In the immediate future, both Berlin, Germany, and Crystal City, VI (Washington D.C. suburb) will be seeing microfactories going up. Even more surprising is the fact that they may be printing more than just cars within these microfactories."
> 
> 
> Add to such as that things such as this - http://www.gizmag.com/beyond-3d-printers-home-electronics-factory-squink-botfactory/34371/ - and I think places like North America are going to see a lot of mfg. for their local markets 'coming home'.


GOOD! Bout time!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFHJ41ktt3Q


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> 1/3rd of the truck you drive Bazooka Joe was assembled in Mexico . And most of the parts are from China . You can't fight this brother!!!
> 
> I know a [now G/C] That had a good career with Carrier.Elec engineer High pay!!
> Till Carrier moved there plants to Mexico ..He could have stayed ,but would've had to travel back and forth ..Lot's of other headaches too.. He quit !


Yes Moe not exactly a tight economy

I own 3 vehicles all USA brands


----------



## gazman

Bazooka-Joe said:


> but you market tools using country names blueline USA? but made down unda? or premier for Canadian? nothing to do with Canada just Canadian name?
> so shoot us off a vid of your tools made down unda in your downunda factory, I have friends if asia and can see the ease of a product made there, I myself am not heartless to bring an item from there to here, nevermind another country we are not in a trade agreement with, see I consider it Treason:yes:


http://www.ustr.gov/trade-agreements/free-trade-agreements/australian-fta


----------



## mld

moore said:


> GOOD! Bout time!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFHJ41ktt3Q


"....rollin down hill like a snowball headed for hell..."
Great song. Had to listen twice.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> http://www.ustr.gov/trade-agreements/free-trade-agreements/australian-fta


still wont buy a thang from you blokes

So inspector Gazhet where are those tools cut Tom has opt out to give us a full story

We have no proof if the product is coming out of china or not, thats the question, we dont know where, 

do you think all of us agreed to that..... nope

how do you think this sounds..... Gazman USA

like all the work given to mexico, we dont like it

your choice what u do


----------



## moore

mld said:


> "....rollin down hill like a snowball headed for hell..."
> Great song. Had to listen twice.


Just two more years Mike. Then maybe we will see some change!!

I'm voting for Jimmy Carter on this next go round!:whistling2:


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Yes Moe not exactly a tight economy
> 
> I own 3 vehicles all USA brands


If you pull out all the parts made in China They wont run!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> If you pull out all the parts made in China They wont run!!


wow moore whose side you on, think gazzeroo got to u


----------



## gazman

:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

You got to quit making a fool out of yourself Gaz, your crew you stand up for are no where near you, your the one burning here... serious mental problems burning over a post on a chat line, sorry I wrecked your health if I offended you


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> If you pull out all the parts made in China They wont run!!


actually Moore there are alot of parts made in North American, 
I did a house for a guy who worked for General Motors, also had a apprentice whos dad worked for GM:yes:


----------



## cazna

Bazooka-Joe said:


> You got to quit making a fool out of yourself Gaz, your crew you stand up for are no where near you, your the one burning here... serious mental problems burning over a post on a chat line, sorry I wrecked your health if I offended you


 
Do you guys ever wonder just what on earth is on the other end of the keyboard sometimes????


----------



## mld

cazna said:


> Do you guys ever wonder just what on earth is on the other end of the keyboard sometimes????


That made me laugh caz! And I needed to laugh today.


----------



## cazna

mld said:


> That made me laugh caz! And I needed to laugh today.


Lol, Glad I could help mld, Hope your days not to bad for you.


----------



## moore

...


----------



## cazna

Where the hell did you find that photo of me Moore :whistling2:


----------



## moore

...This can be me at times...


----------



## moore

....


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> ...This can be me at times...


Kinda looks like you too! Please tell me you have a flat screen?


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Kinda looks like you too! Please tell me you have a flat screen?


Yes I have a flat screen.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Do you guys ever wonder just what on earth is on the other end of the keyboard sometimes????


for 5 cents caz I know whats on your keyboard seeings the green pic of you....

moore has showed us many keyboard themes and we thank him for not posing in one, yeesh don't even want to think of the other:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> ...


here I was thinking that was 2bucks brother


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Bazooka-Joe said:


> //
> 
> Gaz, your crew you stand up for are no where near you, your the one burning here... burning over a post on a chat line, sorry I wrecked your health if I offended you


----------



## cazna

Bazooka-Joe said:


> for 5 cents caz I know whats on your keyboard seeings the green pic of you....
> 
> moore has showed us many keyboard themes and we thank him for not posing in one, yeesh don't even want to think of the other:jester:


 
Post a pic of yourself Joe, I just have to know :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

Rick, is that you??? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpeX5VLvrho


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Rick, is that you???
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpeX5VLvrho


Yes ! At times.. that has been me! :yes:


----------



## MrWillys

This is who Moore reminds me of.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYFD2-_Xng8


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> This is who Moore reminds me of.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYFD2-_Xng8


 Did You know ..Mr Haggard wrote that song in protest !!


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Post a pic of yourself Joe, I just have to know :yes:


Faster than a Mare!!!!


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Did You know ..Mr Haggard wrote that song in protest !!


No, I didn't, I just thought he changed as he got older and wrote to appeal to a certain demographic. Interesting, thank you. I always liked his music myself, and I went country with Dolly's Jolene as a kid, and again with Merle about 1984 if I remember right.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> No, I didn't, I just thought he changed as he got older and wrote to appeal to a certain demographic. Interesting, thank you. I always liked his music myself, and I went country with Dolly's Jolene as a kid, and again with Merle about 1984 if I remember right.


Sit back and really listen to the song! Mearle was a hippie!!!


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Sit back and really listen to the song! Mearle was a hippie!!!


 I need more than this, because I remember the Summer of love and watching the hippies on Haight & Ashbury in the local news nightly as a kid. I grew up 15 miles from the Altamont concert 1969 where people died at the Rolling Stones concert. Hell, you want to talk hippie, I had friends that dropped liquid LSD in their eyes, and would do anything to go to a Dead show. Their parents were involved in the Manhattan project. Can you document that song was a protest? Honestly, I just thought it was a right wing media push for its time. Maybe I just like Meryle too much?

So much for tools?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Faster than a Mare!!!![/QUOT
> 
> please moore \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\elchapo we know ur Mexican


----------



## mld

MrWillys said:


> I need more than this, because I remember the Summer of love and watching the hippies on Haight & Ashbury in the local news nightly as a kid. I grew up 15 miles from the Altamont concert 1969 where people died at the Rolling Stones concert. Hell, you want to talk hippie, I had friends that dropped liquid LSD in their eyes, and would do anything to go to a Dead show. Their parents were involved in the Manhattan project. Can you document that song was a protest? Honestly, I just thought it was a right wing media push for its time. Maybe I just like Meryle too much?
> 
> So much for tools?


Merle write the song as an attack on the liberal hippe culture and was asked to endorse George Wallace because of it, which he refused to do.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Faster than a Mare!!!!


moore can u leave ur pre plastic surgery photos in Mexico


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Post a pic of yourself Joe, I just have to know :yes:


no way with all the photo shop going on


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Rick, is that you???
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpeX5VLvrho


Yes...And I was just fine till Vanman started fu#kin with me!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Im thinking Mexicans out taped Moore on a Job and that's Why he has all these Mexican jokes:yes:


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> no way with all the photo shop going on


I don't know how to photo shop Joe .. Your cool!!


----------



## MrWillys

Bazooka-Joe said:


> no way with all the photo shop going on


 Insert sound of chicken cackling.


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Im thinking Mexicans out taped Moore on a Job and that's Why he has all these Mexican jokes:yes:


I love it when they out tape me !!! 

I love it ! Open the boarders and bring in some more! The way I see It there are two types of home builders ...the fussy ..the not so fussy.

I like working for the fussy ones !


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

MrWillys said:


> Insert sound of chicken cackling.


see and ya want a photoshop....


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Yes...And I was just fine till Vanman started fu#kin with me!


HaHaHa Moore!!:lol:
He does look a bit like u tho!!:thumbup:
Only thing is I would of been out cold also!!


----------



## nodnarb

mld said:


> Merle write the song as an attack on the liberal hippe culture


Wrong. It was a jab at his one horse town and the closemindedness of those around him. 

Do you guys not know merle went to prison (he was THERE when cash played!)? Or that he was a major force in the outlaw country music scene in the 70s-80s. The hag was a real heathen back in the day.. 

Most of this is on his wiki or website.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Bazooka-Joe said:


> see and ya want a photoshop....


----------



## moore

Would you park in my drive way Joe??


----------



## MrWillys

If I were going to drive an econobox (my Vette gets 30 mpg) it would be the #1 selling car worldwide the Ford Focus.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Would you park in my drive way Joe??


Japan, settle down moore


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Japan, settle down moore


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epnqisvSCwo


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Moore please not the down yonder country Twang:cowboy:


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Japan, settle down moore


Tennessee !


----------



## FixitmanArizona

How did you get a picture from the future? The year shows 2036. Your Toyota is made in America. Your Chevy is made in China. Your Ford is made, well who knows?


----------



## Alstools

If you are looking for china tools, go with Level5. 100% made and manufactured in China!


----------



## moore

FixitmanArizona said:


> Your Ford is made, well who knows?



Assembled in Mehecho!


----------



## moore

Alstools said:


> If you are looking for china tools, go with Level5. 100% made and manufactured in China!


ooff!! :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Assembled in Mehecho!


Wrong, the Ford Focus is made by Americans in Wayne, MI.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Focus_(third_generation)

Not a poor Southern state that is subsidized by East and West coast state tax dollars.

Kinda like the best selling vehicle in the US is the F150, and it is also the most made in America. Toyota will always be second class, and the Tundra sells 10% of the F150.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

yeah Moore wrrrrrong


----------



## FixitmanArizona

In case you missed it the comment about the "Ford, who knows" I meant IN the year 2036, just to clarify. Yes, I know Ford is the last remaining American automobile manufacturer that actually makes and sells American cars in the US.
The other two.. not so much. But by the year that picture was supposedly taken? heck they'll all be made on Mars for all we know.


----------



## MrWillys

Actually, the Ford Fusion is made in both Hermosillo, Sonora, MX, and Flat Rock, MI. All manufacturers have plants in Mexico. Dodge HD trucks are all built in MX, and VW, Nissan, GM, and Toyota all have plants in MX. 
This is a result of NAFTA brokered by HW Bush, and signed by Clinton. I used to be against it, but reality is we're a global economy. American Corporations will only be important if we have to mobilize a war effort like WW2.
That said, I still buy American and local when possible. my Levis, and Carhartt shirts aren't made here anymore, but My Red Wing 875's are, and I have 5 pairs from almost new to homeless.
http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/88875-red-wing-shoes/88875-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown


----------



## moore

I bought a 97 ford f150 new . The frame had a sticker that read assembled in Mexico . Not sure how they do things now.

BTW that Ford was a lemon.


----------



## moore

FixitmanArizona said:


> In case you missed it the comment about the "Ford, who knows" I meant IN the year 2036, just to clarify. Yes, I know Ford is the last remaining American automobile manufacturer that actually makes and sells American cars in the US.
> The other two.. not so much. But by the year that picture was supposedly taken? heck they'll all be made on Mars for all we know.


I set the date on my camera this morning to 2014! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> I bought a 97 ford f150 new . The frame had a sticker that read assembled in Mexico . Not sure how they do things now.
> 
> BTW that Ford was a lemon.


 In 2002 when my daughter turned 16 I bought her a 97 F150 that she drove for 10 years and had over 180,000 miles on it when she bought an Escape. I replaced an alternator, radiator, and heater core other than general maintenance.

I've had several that went well over 200,000. It is the most made in America vehicle produced today.


----------



## moore

.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> I bought a 97 ford f150 new . The frame had a sticker that read assembled in Mexico . Not sure how they do things now.
> 
> BTW that Ford was a lemon.


 Moore I know whiskey and Mexico are 2 common words used by u constantly, can you clarify why the bend on MX, oh not for me to hear but for Gaz


----------



## moore

.....


----------

